# Zinc, Questions?



## Alan Sweet (Dec 22, 2015)

Is zinc reactive to salt, pepper or any spices? I have a source of zinc square rods that work very nicely as drive rods for mills. But, I have concerns about corrosive or reactive properties.

Anyone have any knowledge on this topic?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2015)

You'd have to make a lot of pepper mills to justify skimping on rods. Aluminum rod is cheap. Can't answer the chemistry question.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 22, 2015)

Actually, I have not been able to find AL or stainless steel rods 1/8" square around here. I have zinc. But, you are correct.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 22, 2015)

This is motivated by the fact that 6" through 24" professional pepper mills use the same stainless steel grinding mechanism. They have different length shafts. The prices range greatly $8-10 difference. So If I buy the 6" mill kit and have access to a 12" shaft I can save $5-6 per 12" mill. So that why I'm looking for source to shaft rood which I can thread and fix the foot. Also, I am not fixed to designs that have to use the shaft length of the kit.


----------



## Brink (Dec 22, 2015)

http://www.speedymetals.com/pc-2665-8285-18-sq-316-stainless-steel-cold-finished-annealed.aspx


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes I realize that. Might call around and see if any of the aluminum suppliers carry solid bar in .125" square. .250" is the smalles I have seen listed but obviously someone carries it. It would be cheap too you'd think since 1/4" is so cheap. .


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 22, 2015)

TY @Brink


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2015)

Alan today's pennies are made of zinc I believe. You could toss one in a bowl of salt and see what happens over the coming weeks. 

A penny for your salts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 22, 2015)

Zinc will react with salt. It acts as a sacrificial metal in galvanization

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 22, 2015)

Zinc is reactive in too many ways to be accepted by the food and drug administration as for listing as food safe, so I would not use it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, that answers my question and puts that idea to rest.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 23, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> Actually, I have not been able to find AL or stainless steel rods 1/8" square around here. I have zinc. But, you are correct.


An industrial supply or nut and bolt supply store might have some key way stock in 1/8".


----------

